# Canadian Domestic: TheUrbanGorillaz - Alpha North Labs



## UrbanGorilla (Jan 31, 2016)

*Starting February 1st to the 29th all bottles are an instant $10 off,  Please inquire at our website using the contact page and request our 2016 Price List and thank you for your continued support of us at TheUrbanGorillaz & Alpha North Labs.*

TheUrbanGorillaz is *Canadian Only Source.* We apologize to the American / International community.  

You may use this thread to Ask / Discuss and Post Reviews.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 31, 2016)

How long have you been around?


----------



## UrbanGorilla (Jan 31, 2016)

We have been around 2.5 Years now Pillar.


----------



## mickems (Jan 31, 2016)

Those pics are so tiny, I can't tell what the hell it is.


----------



## Spongy (Jan 31, 2016)

If you've been around for 2.5 years and yoi dont ship to the US things must be ok, what brings you to ugbb?


----------



## Spongy (Jan 31, 2016)

Also, are you just a reseller for alpha north?


----------



## Tren4Life (Jan 31, 2016)

Looks legit to me 

Do you take PayPal?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 1, 2016)

Spongy said:


> Also, are you just a reseller for alpha north?



Good question cause both alpha and urban Gorilla sound familiar to me. And I am not up on Canadian sources. Last one I knew of that was any good was newport. That was like 5 or 6 years ago. Maybe longer.


----------



## Spongy (Feb 1, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Good question cause both alpha and urban Gorilla sound familiar to me. And I am not up on Canadian sources. Last one I knew of that was any good was newport. That was like 5 or 6 years ago. Maybe longer.



I'm not really up on Canadian sources either, UG and AN just sound familiar and I'm trying to remember.  Wasn't AML Canadian?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 1, 2016)

Spongy said:


> I'm not really up on Canadian sources either, UG and AN just sound familiar and I'm trying to remember.  Wasn't AML Canadian?



only canadian source I remember was andromed..and tillacle labs if u count his underground layer in saskatoon


----------

